# What's your favorite Malawi Mbuna?



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all,

Looking to make some changes to my tanks and sell off some fish.

I personally am fond of the following:

pseudotropheus demasoni
melanochromis / pseudotropheus interruptus

What are your favorites?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

see this thread:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34275

Mine look almost identical to his. but my males are more predominantly blue than black. my fave by far. farily hard to find though. and the strains you see at Big Al's is usually mediocre unless you get lucky with them.

These guys look great in a tank with White labs. My mbuna tank has them, White labs and Demasoni.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

adrenaline said:


> see this thread:
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34275
> 
> Mine look almost identical to his. but my males are more predominantly blue than black. my fave by far. farily hard to find though. and the strains you see at Big Al's is usually mediocre unless you get lucky with them.
> ...


Hey those guys look familiar lol. I know what you mean by the poor strains out there. Good chance the less colourful came from a different location in the lake or have been cross bred too much. I've outsourced all my fish so when I have babies they are from pure lines. Have to agree...msobos are awesome.


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow those are amazing! The females are just as impressive as the males...where do you find such high quality stock??


----------

